# Topics > Arts > Music >  Watson Beat, musical project, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Watson, artificially intelligent computer system

Watson Beat on soundcloud

----------


## Airicist

Article "Can Watson the supercomputer make music with emotion?"

May 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM is making a music app that can create entirely new songs just for you"

by Danielle Muoio
July 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Beats by AI"

by Kelly Shi
July 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Behind the scenes of ‘Not Easy’

Published on Oct 24, 2016




> See how Grammy award-winning music producer Alex Da Kid and IBM Watson collaborated to turn data insights on music and culture into cognitive music. See the making of their groundbreaking new single, ‘Not Easy’.

----------

